# White pigeon in Waldorf, MD in need of home



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I got an email last night about a white pigeon who needs a home. Today the woman who has h/her called me, she said it's healthy looking, but she cannot keep it. It has a purple band on the leg with no letters or numbers on it so there is no way to find the owner. If there is anyone that can adopt this little one being the lady can't keep h/her, please let me know and I can put you in contact with her.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you know what kind of pigeon it is? Is it a Homer?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Sorry for some reason nothing came through to let me me know someone had posted on this this thread. I'm not sure, but think it could be and if your interested in this one I can give you the phone number to talk to the lady.


----------

